# LIncraft knitting and crochet patterns



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi this is a store we have in Australia they have free patterns, take a look!

http://www.lincraft.com.au/browse_projects.php?category=33&search=find&proj_name=


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Some really nice patterns there, thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool, thank you.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanx!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you,there are some beautiful patterns


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you,there are some beautiful patterns


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I bookmarked it. Wonderful patterns. Thank you!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

They have great patterns and ideas.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you I saved alot of patterns. they are all beautiful could you tell me is the 8ply the same as our 4ply in the USA


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> thank you I saved alot of patterns. they are all beautiful could you tell me is the 8ply the same as our 4ply in the USA


From the gauge and needle sizes in the headings of the attached PDF, you should be able to figure out what yarn to use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Amazing patterns!


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

trasara:

So many wonderful knitting projects on this site.....thank you for sharing it with us!

baa123


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these really nice patterns. I am starting the Teddy Bear as soon as I log off...or my coffee cup is empty. Whichever comes first.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice patterns. Thank you for sharing the web site.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I like it!!!

Ramona


----------



## catmother (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks....there are some awesome patterns there!! :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Very welcome everyone!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Some really nice patterns, which I have printed off a few already!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Some really nice patterns, which I have printed off a few already!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Some really nice patterns, which I have printed off a few already!


----------

